# Werbt mich



## Zoldan2 (14. Januar 2013)

erledigt


----------



## MoX01 (15. Januar 2013)

hi,
ich würd dich gerne werben, lass uns doch mal im Skype schreiben oder sprechen. Mein Skype Name ist sebastian_242. (Zoldan gibt es leider mehrfach bei Skype ;-))
lg


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Januar 2013)

Nur mal so als Hinweis. Man kann jemanden hier private Nachrichten schicken. 
Nicht für jeden ist es selbstverständlich sich eine Sicherheitslücke wie Skype auf seinen Rechner zu installieren.


----------

